# cortocircuito (en sentido figurado)



## AnaCM

¿Se puede decir en alemán que una persona entra en cortocircuito? (sentido figurado, irónico/sarcástico)
Por ejemplo, "no muestres tus sentimientos, puedes entrar en cortocircuito", o "si (él) recibe un halago, entra en cortocircuito".


----------



## elroy

¿Puedes explicar qué significa?

Sugerencias tentativas, en espera de la explicación:

_Zeige deine Gefühle nicht, sonst *brichst* du *zusammen*.
Wenn er geschmeichelt wird, *kommt* er *aus dem Konzept*. _


----------



## Tonerl

También:

Wenn er *"sich geschmeichelt fühlt"*, kommt er aus dem Konzept.
Wenn man *"ihm schmeichelt"* kommt er aus dem Konzept


----------



## AnaCM

Significa que una persona no sabe como reaccionar o no reacciona muy bien a un halago, o no sabe cómo demostrar afecto. Se basa en el estereotipo alemán de que los alemanes son fríos y por ello no demuestran afecto. De ahí la idea de "entrar en cortocircuito", como si fuera una máquina que no puede procesar la información y se descompone. Es un sentido irónico y figurado.
Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## elroy

Entonces "aus dem Konzept kommen" funciona muy bien en el segundo ejemplo. Y ¿qué tal el primero? ¿Qué significado tiene la expresión allí?


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Qué significado tiene la expresión allí?



*sich geschmeichelt fühlen:*
sentirse halagado

Wenn er *"sich geschmeichelt fühlt"*, kommt er aus dem Konzept.

Vielen Dank für Dein Lob,* ich fühle mich zwar geschmeichelt*, aber: 
*
es bringt mich völlig aus dem Konzept*
*dadurch gerate ich völlig aus dem Konzept*
es verwirrt mich total
es bringt mich ganz durcheinander
es bringt in Verlegenheit *etc. *


----------



## elroy

Tonerl, ich habe mich auf den ersten Satz bezogen:


AnaCM said:


> "no muestres tus sentimientos, puedes entrar en cortocircuito"


----------

